# update on Ball pickle crisp granules~~



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

Some of you might remember last summer i ask if anyone ever used these in making pickles??
Well,to update on this- i did use the granules & on my goodness,the pickles are crisp/firm & no more soft pickles!!I have been eating pickles canned from last summer & they are good~~

So,i will continue to use these granules in my future pickles also since it is as they say TRIED & TRUE~~with less work!

Thought you all might like to know the stuff does work--:happy:


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

My secret: use fresh cucumbers...the day you pick em. THen ice em first, cut them into spears or slices (or leave them whole) and soak them in a bucket of ice for a few hours.

Crisp every time.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

i will have to try those. my pickles have a great flavor, but are rather. . .mushy.


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

yeah Nikki-but with the granules,you don't have to do all that work-just add a tsp/tbsp. to the jar with the brine-then process-easy peazy girl---


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

What is the pickle crisp made of?


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I was wondering what it is also. I have never used it but, unless it has ingredients I would not want to use, I would give it a try.


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

NickieL said:


> My secret: use fresh cucumbers...the day you pick em. THen ice em first, cut them into spears or slices (or leave them whole) and soak them in a bucket of ice for a few hours.
> 
> Crisp every time.




Nickie, we iced pickles once but the warm canning jars broke. How do you can the cold cukes? I think freshly picked cucumbers is an important part too.


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

As an alternative, just put a grape leaf in each jar - that will keep those pickles really nice and crisp with no flavor change at all.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Pickle Crisp is Calcium chloride.

I've never used it, but picked up a jar of it on sale really cheap last fall. It says to use by Feb 2014 so I've got some time yet.


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

I guess i must be doing something wrong as i have used fresh cukes-grape leaves-ice bath etc..etc.. & not all the jars of pickles turn out firm BUT with using the Ball granules EVERY jar turns out crisp & all ya do is add a little to each jar-a done deal & jars of pickles turn out every time~~

Using the granules also cuts down on kitchen/canning time~~and also you know every jar of pickles is gonna be firm & not have to throw them out with all the work ya put into canning~~

Some might not like the calcium chloride but its not much different than using lime,so i will continue to use the stuff as i am not dead yet~~

Just wanted to update on using the Ball granules that it does work~you can decide if you want to use them or not~~


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info BYG. I had been following a couple of threads about pickles and saw the calcium chloride mentioned. Researched it a little and seems safe enough to me. I was just about to begin searching for a source. Nice to see someone has already done the legwork.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

barnyardgal said:


> Some might not like the calcium chloride but its not much different than using lime,so i will continue to use the stuff as i am not dead yet~~


People put lime in pickles? :shocked:

I think calcium chloride is the stuff I had to add to store bought milk, to get it to curd up for cheese. I think anyway.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

Shygal said:


> People put lime in pickles? :shocked:


Well, pickling lime isn't citrus flavored, so I guess they do. 

For the limp pickle folks, are you making sure to remove the blossom end from the cukes? It contains an enzyme that turns them limp.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Was curious to see what it was made of. If I start having limp pickles I will give it a try


----------

